# Upgrade iMac G3/233 OS8.6 vers OSX



## Viking (30 Novembre 2002)

Bonjour tout le monde!
Je suis un archi débutant sur Mac et je viens du monde PC que je connais très bien.
Je viens d'acheter un iMac G3/233 (tiroir) 4Gb de disque et 96Mo de RAM qui tourne sous OS8.6. J'envisage d'ajouter une barette de 128Mo de RAM puis de passer à OSx. J'ai déjà passé beaucoup de temps à lire les forums, la base de connaissance d'Apple, ainsi que pas mal de pdf. J'avoue que j'ai un peu du mal à ordonner tout ça dans ma tête et j'ai un peu peur de faire des bétises; surtout que j'ai lu dans un des forums qu'il y avait des riques de destruction de la carte mère sur certains appareils en cas de firmware pas à jour!
Alors la question est: pouvez-vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre? Comment est-ce que je peux connaitre la version du firmware actuellement installée sur mon appareil? A quel moment dois-je faire un upgrade de ce firmware et comment est-ce que je sais que je dois en faire un? Comment fait-on et y a-t-il des risques? Dois-je passer de OS 8.6 à OS 9.1 avant d'installer OSX et comment fait-on cela? Est-ce que le CD d'OS9 fourni avec OSx peut convenir? etc...
J'ai l'impression de bombarder un peu mes questions, mais comme je l'ai dit, je suis tout nouveau et je pars presque de 0 dans le monde Mac. Merci d'avance pour les réponses!


----------



## Zitoune (1 Décembre 2002)

Fais la màj du firmware tout de suite.
Pour installer OS X, il suffit de démarrer sur le Cd (en pressant la touche C au démarrage).
Attention, OS9 n'est plus livré avec OS X !


----------



## Viking (1 Décembre 2002)

Et comment dois-je faire?
Pourquoi tu penses que je dois la faire?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2002)

Pour les mises à jour, il y a une liste sur le site support apple. Il me semble, (mais a verifier) que certaines mises à jour sont specifiques imac a fente, alors gaffe ! 

Sinon, j'ai peur qu'avec 196 Mo (128 + 64) tu sois un peu juste pour faire tourner correctement un Imac sous OS X (si j'en crois ce que j'ai pu lire a droite et a gauche sur les forums).


----------



## Zitoune (1 Décembre 2002)

J'ai utilisé un moment 10.1 avec un iMac qui avait 192 Mo de Ram.
En utilisation personnelle, ça marche !
Bien sûr, pour utiliser Photoshop, c'est un peu léger...


----------



## mercutio (1 Décembre 2002)

Passe en 9.1.

OS X sera trop lent sur un 233. (internet, iphoto, itunes,...). Même avec 256 Mo de ram. De plus office pour X demande un 500 Mhz pour être pleinement utilisable.


----------



## Zitoune (1 Décembre 2002)

C'est vrai que j'avais essayé sur un 350 et que j'utilisais AppleWorks et pas Office !


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2002)

Le manque de puissance n'est pas sur mais il y aura quand même pas mal de programme qui rameront.

Cependant je fait tourner Jaguar sur mon iBook G3/300 Mandarine avec 320 Mo de RAM et le système est très fluide. Ca m'a beaucoup surpris mais je pense qu'une fois qu'on a assez de RAM un simple G3 suffit pour l'OS. Après pour les applis c'est autre chose ... Dans mon cas je peut dire que'Office tourne correctement. Idem pour Painter et IceWind Dale.

Une upgrade processeur est possible dans l'iMac 233. La carte sonnet Harmoni 500 permet d'avoir un G3/500 ou 600, un port Firewire et de pouvoir étendre la mémoire à 512 Mo (contre 384 normallement). La 500 coûte 380 euros.

Tu peux aussi remplacer le lecteur de CD par un graveur MCE 16/10/24( http://store.powerbook1.com/mcein16xcddr.html ) pour 199$.


----------



## Zitoune (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />*Une upgrade processeur est possible dans l'iMac 233. La carte sonnet Harmoni 500 permet d'avoir un G3/500 ou 600, un port Firewire et de pouvoir étendre la mémoire à 512 Mo (contre 384 normallement). La 500 coûte 380 euros.

Tu peux aussi remplacer le lecteur de CD par un graveur MCE 16/10/24( http://store.powerbook1.com/mcein16xcddr.html ) pour 199$.  *<hr /></blockquote>


Oui, mais ce n'est pas donné tout ça : dans ce cas, ne vaudrait-il mieux pas revendre l'iMac 233 et changer de machine ?


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2002)

Exact mais cela dépend de "l'attachement que tu as pour ta machine". J'ai un LCII que je garde comme machine de collection (et pour les très vieux softs) et je n'ai pas hésité à acheter une carte Sonnet Presto Plus 68040/66 pour 199$.


----------



## Zitoune (3 Décembre 2002)

Effectivement, mais on sort du raisonnable pour passer dans le domaine de l'affectif (qui n'a pas de prix).


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2002)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Effectivement, mais on sort du raisonnable pour passer dans le domaine de l'affectif (qui n'a pas de prix).  *



Enfin presque pas de prix ... Je n'aurais surement pas acheté le modèle plaqué or et serti de diamants, d'améthystes et de saphirs !!!


----------



## capdefra (3 Décembre 2002)

je serai plus optimiste que certains:j'ai installe Mac OS X sur deux iMacs 233 rev B,sur un iMac 333 , sur un iMac 500 et un eMac 700.Pour les 233 et 333 j'ai porte la Ram au maxi possible:256 Mo avec deux barrettes de 128.Pour le 500 il a 640 mo de Ram (128+512) et l'eMac en a 768 (256+512).Le bilan est tres positif avec toutes les machines qui sont toutes actuellement avec la derniere mise a jour de Jaguar(la 10.2.2).Meme avec Office ou d'autres logiciels gourmands la fluidite est tres bonne au point de ne pas voir de difference tres notable (sauf cependant avec l'eMac 700 qui depote quand meme un peu mieux!).Il n'y a aucune lenteur d'usage meme sue les iMacs 233 qui puisse poser un reel Pb.Par contre j'avais fait l'essai avec seulement 96 Mo de ram et la c'etait franchement la galere.Donc avec de la Ram a au moins 256 Mo on peut y aller sans etat d'ame et sans changer de machineersonnellement je n'ai aucune preference pour l'iMac 500 par rapport au 333 ou au 233 pour mon travail au quotidien car le service rendu reste tres bon.Mieux,mes collegues de travail ,tous avec des PC a 1 ou 2 Ghz trouvent que ma machine est rapide alors que la leur rame et le pire c'est que c'est parfois vrai!(l'honnetete intellectuelle m'amene cependant a reconnaitre que c'est aussi de temps en temps l'inverse).
Franck CAPDEVILLE


----------



## philippeimac (10 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens de racheter un iMac Bondi blue de 1998 donc premier modèle d'iMac: 233Mhz et presque pas de mémoire.

Je l'ai upgradé en collant 2 barrettes de mémoire de 256 Mo qui font donc 512Mo.
Ca apporte un gain substantiel dans son utilisation puisqu'il rame bien moins.

Graphiquement, cet iMac et seulement lui dispose d'un port mezzanine sous la carte mère et qui permet de brancher une carte graphique. J'y ai branché une Wizard Voodoo2 histoire de permettre à des jeux du genre FPS de tourner dessus. 
Ca ne permettra pas à un Call of Duty de tourner mais par contre Unreal est jouable.

Coté soft, sur un vieil iMac G3 je ne vois pas l'intérêt de le mettre en OS X car ça on peut le faire avec n'importe quel Mac récent le fera mieux.

Par contre, faire tourner l'OS 9 dans son ultime version 9.2.2 est intéressant car ça permet de faire tourner  des logiciels que Classic gère imparfaitement: par exemple je ne compte plus les jeux qui soit rament complétement sur un iMac G5 sous Tiger soit carrément plantent.

Enfin, j'ai regardé quels étaient les logiciels les plus récents sous l'OS 9 et j'ai trouvé Classila comme butineur internet capable de lire les pages web actuelles.

Et voila un ordi pour enfants capable de faire tourner des jeux et d'aller sur internet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2013)

Sur un iMac G3 233 Mhz, je conseillerais plutôt Panther que Jaguar, il est plus fluide &#8230; Enfin, disons plutôtque sur un G3/233, il lague un peu moins que Jaguar, en tout cas, c'est ce qu'il faisait sur mon PDQ (PowerBook G3/266), et il est (relativement) fluide sur mon "Palourde" à 300 Mhz (qui a 544 Mo de Ram).


----------



## Invité (11 Septembre 2013)

Ah ouais, ça marche vraiment ce slot Mezzanine !
ta carte a combien de Mo de Vram ?

Je serais surpris qu'un bon G4 qui boote sur Os9 ne supporte pas une carte PCI avec bien + de vram ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Ah ouais, ça marche vraiment ce slot Mezzanine !
> ta carte a combien de Mo de Vram ?
> 
> Je serais surpris qu'un bon G4 qui boote sur Os9 ne supporte pas une carte PCI avec bien + de vram ?



Ça, il y a des chances (éviter le PM G4 Firewire 800, qui est le seul PowerMac G4 à ne pas pouvoir démarrer sous OS 9) mais je pense qu'un MDD bi-pro à 1,25 Ghz avec une ATI Radeon 9000 pro et 64 Mo de VRam, ça doit déjà tourner pas mal 

En tous cas, je vois déjà ce que ça donne avec mon Pismo (G3/500, et Rage 128-M 8 Mo VRam) et mon Ti "gigabit" (G4/550 et ATI Radeon-M et 16 Mo VRam), et dans les deux cas, ça fait tourner sans problème Unreal, Unreal Tournament 1998, et les trois premiers opus de couac Quake, et si on ne trouve pas si facilement les portables, les iMac G3 entre 450 et 700 Mhz (qui sont également mieux dotés sur le plan GPU) s'échangent généralement à moins de 30  dans les brocantes et vides-greniers, donc investir de l'argent sur un iMac de première génération, c'est un peu bête, alors que pour moins cher que ça, on peut trouver une machine toute prête bien plus performante.


----------

